# Mahlkonig Grinders - Full Range Now in Stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are now in stock of the full Mahlkonig or rather Horeca grinders.

http://coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig

These grinders are suitable for home use, shop use and industrial usage.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Discounts available for registered forum member............ get in touch to benefit!


----------

